# Hunt for a pedal (but no metal)



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I have yet to own a pedal and am in the works to finding one (or more). As a guitar player having never owned or played with a pedal I am lost for words on how to start looking or what to look for. (maybe a used multi effect pedal)

I generally play a wide range or stuff.. Neil young, clapton, jimi hendrix, radiohead, alot of fingerpicking stuff, and would like to play a wide range of music (exept for heavy metal licks).

With that in mind, I would love to hear what you would recommend or what you started out with. I am willing to spend around $100 -$200 smackarooze.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

For multi-fx, I hear good things about the Yamaha Magicstomp. 

My first pedal after a distortion was a Boss DD-5 delay (wish I still had it...). Delays are pretty versatile, but I would suggest grabbing a decent but inexpensive multi-fx pedal to figure out what sounds you can actually use.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Im not a big fan of multi effect pedals...I have a zoom GFX1 and dont know how to use it properly...not sure how to program it or whatever.

I used to use boss pedals however lately Ive been buying MXR pedals...I didnt realize untill recently how many great guitar players used them...they sound pretty nice...the overdrive is really nice sounding and thats the one im buying next I think...It has a very nice tone to it and not fuzzy sounding...Also check out distortion +...its the yellow pedal.
http://www.jimdunlop.com/index.php?page=products/pip&id=266&pmh=products/p_and_e_detail

Here are some chorus pedal sound clips in grey area of page
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/MXR-M134-Stereo-Chorus-Pedal?sku=151119


MXR pedals...click on pedals then rock this sound to hear them.
http://www.jimdunlop.com/index.php?page=products/p_and_e_detail&cat=16


----------



## trevorthegreat (Nov 26, 2007)

SERIOUSLY if u are going to get a multi-effect petal DO NOT get a digitech artist cuz the effects on them (i found) severly sucked


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Vincent said:


> Im not a big fan of multi effect pedals...I have a zoom GFX1 and dont know how to use it properly...not sure how to program it or whatever.


and this is what happens when you dont read the manual.

it may stretch your budget a little bit, but look for a used boss ME-50. very easy to use, built like a brick, a few boss pedals under your feet for less then the individual stompboxes.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I know now that calling out a bunch of names and brands are helpfull, I appretiate it alot, but names tell me nothing about the sound. I guess this is a search I need to embark on my own. Everyone has their taste for pedals and sounds and I need to start testing some out. 

Its a hobby of mine to just walk into a guitar store, grab what guitars look sweet and go to their sound rooms to test them out and jam for an hour or two, no fuss. 

I'll test some out and tell you what I find. I could still use some more recomendations, the ones mentioned I'm looking up on used buy and sell websites.

The hunt contitnues....


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I did read the manual...just read one answer on how to save and hold on yahoo answers...Just the answer alone confuses me...I would rather have seperate pedals and just stomp and play...the most complicated thing to do is turn some buttons and stomp and play with individual pedals.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...lCZzufMjzKIX;_ylv=3?qid=20070201025117AATUc1m


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Did some research and found the basics of guitar pedals

There are:
Distortion
Overdrive
Fuzz
Chorus
Delay, echo, reverb
Compressors Sustainers
Wah
Phasers
Flangers
and multi effect pedals.

I found a great way to hear almost any pedal demo'd... you tube.
Just type in the pedal name and someone will probably have it demo'd out.
So far I have been leaning toward a flanger, chorus, phaser or a tremelo type pedal. I think I would get the most use out of them. 

Might check out the boss gt 6. Has great reviews and has everything I think I would need. Found a used one locally for 275 but seems sorta high. Will definatly shop around though.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Is there a particular sound you're going for? I love phasers and tremolos, but I'm not a huge fan of chorus.

If you buy used you can always sell it back and not really lose much...Just try some stuff out!

I see you're from Winnipeg...the guitar guys at Long & McQuade are pretty helpful (the effects selection isn't the greatest though).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

youtube clips dont do anything justice.

you're right when you said the ebst way to test is to go play them - play the asme model guitar and amp as you own. also, im a firm believer that your distortion and overdrive should come from your amp - pedals cant quite get that kind of tone.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

The hunt is over... (for now)

After testing out a fair share of pedals, I finally decided on the BOSS GT-6. I searched online and found 2 for sale locally, one at $350(beat up) and the other, which I Bought, at $250. 

The owner stored it for years because he got in a car accident and lost mobility in his guitar hand. The thing is brand new and apparently I got it at a steal of a price. The last 5 hours I have been in guitar heaven, I love this thing. 

Thanks for all the advice guys, christmas has come twice this year. :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm pleased that you found something that pleased you. Eventually, you'll probably want to branch out in a different direction, though.

I don't think it is the case that digital effects "suck" in any sort of categorical way, but the facts are that when these multi-FX pedals came out initially, people wanted them to do much more than their feeble DSP chips could handle, and the result tended to be that there would be a couple of good sounds intermingled with a lot of mediocre ones. Times have moved on in the world of digital FX in several ways. First, the DSP chips have gotten more powerful every year. Second, people/designers are learning to use them more effectively. Third, companies are able to sell digital pedals cheaply enough that they don't mind committing a single DSP chip to a single effect and letting that chip do a damn good job at what it's trying to do. Witness all those great new Electro-Harmonix pedals, the Line 6 Tone Core pedals, the Digitech X series, and many of the fine pedals that Boss has produced in their "3" series (e.g., PH-3, BF-3, OC-3, etc).

For all their seeming flexibility, one of the things the multi-fx pedals tend not to do well is permit flexible routing options. Generally, effects are in the order designated by the manufacturer, and parallel processing is not permitted. Granted, there are tons of desirable classic sounds provided by what's on board, but eventually one either a) loses interest in effects other than the basics (wah, distortion, compressor), or b) acquires a taste for branching out to other kinds of sounds that demand other sorts of routing options. If option B is your direction, the modularity of individual pedals becomes very useful, and perhaps more useful than whatever sort of convenience seems to be provided by a multi-FX unit. As always, though, YMMV.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

mhammer said:


> For all their seeming flexibility, one of the things the multi-fx pedals tend not to do well is permit flexible routing options. Generally, effects are in the order designated by the manufacturer, and parallel processing is not permitted.


The GT-6 is pretty good in this regard. You can't parallelize anything like you can with the TC Electronic G-System, but you have complete control over the order of the effects. Compression can come after distortion. The wah can be placed anywhere in the chain. It takes a lot of wading through menus but it can be done. And the GT-8 adds parallel signal paths to the mix.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm a big fan of stand alone pedals rather than multi effect units.

I dont think a do all unit that does lots of things does any ONE thing REALLY well. I'd rather pick units that are amazing to my ear and set them into my rig. I refuse to compromise by using a 'swiss army knife' unit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Archer said:


> I'd rather pick units that are amazing to my ear and set them into my rig. I refuse to compromise by using a 'swiss army knife' unit.


Meh. This is an argument that's gone round and round for far too long. Too each his own. Your compromise might be another's liberation. There are things you can do with a multi-FX unit you cannot accomplish with your stand alone boxes. There are some effects that just cannot be emulated in software.

I think it's amusing it's always new members who walk on to guitar boards, find a thread on a multi-fx unit or a solid state amp, and drop the multi-fx-suck-analog-rulez or tube-amps-are-the-shiznit post and scamper. These debates are so done, done, done.


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I think it's amusing it's always new members who walk on to guitar boards, find a thread on a multi-fx unit or a solid state amp, and drop the multi-fx-suck-analog-rulez or tube-amps-are-the-shiznit post and scamper. These debates are so done, done, done.


Iaresee: You made me laugh. Thanks, and happy new year! These threads will never be done because everyone has an opinion, and everyone thinks they have something to say (including me at 3:30am!).

I have some nice tube amps. And the only thing I use with them sometimes is a little reverb for the room or my Maxon(tubescreamer proto) for some boost. 

I also own a Boss GT-5. It was the original swiss army knife that has since been copied, put down, improved, transcended and just plain beat up. And I still love it. It was built like a tank. It does lots of things well. Everything is there if I just want to try something or add little of flavour X. 

Anyway as you point out, both sides are right. Analog-rulez and Digital-rawkses. It's all about the right tool for the job. Sometimes it's a strat others it's a paul. Tonight might be Marshall Monday, or was that Mesa? There are too many really G.D. cool choices. You just gotta pick and choose. No harm in wanting/owning them all!

B 
:rockon:


----------

